

Introducing Octokit - JiPi
https://github.com/blog/1517-introducing-octokit

======
HaloZero
Just because I'm a massive nerd and anyone else is wondering this.

It looks left the left suit is modeled after the God Gundam (Burning Gundam in
the US) in G Gundam.

The right suit seems to be the Abyss Gundam in Gundam SEED Destiny.

~~~
nicholassmith
I would buy those on stickers in an absolute heartbeat. I'm not saying they're
the best part of the projects, but they're pretty awesome.

------
doktrin
This looks promising. In the past I've largely defaulted to calling the REST
API directly instead of relying on wrappers - primarily since using a wrapper
has basically meant looking up 2 sets of documentation (1 for the REST API
itself, and again for the wrapper).

IIRC I had the same frustration the last time I attempted to use Octokit (~5
months ago). GitHub maintaining it directly may well alleviate the pain points
I experienced. It would help, for instance, to have the wrapper documentation
run parallel with that of the REST API itself.

------
MaxGabriel
Frameworks and Git submodules?! I wish Cocoapods were the recommended
installation method, as Ruby Gems are for Octokit.rb. Just look at how complex
the Octokit.objc installation instructions are.

~~~
stevenleeg
I actually opened an issue about this, which was closed pretty quickly because
apparently they don't use CocoaPods internally:

<https://github.com/octokit/octokit.objc/issues/61>

~~~
monkey_slap
I'm attempting to create a podspec, but the script/bootstrap part stuck me.
Not sure if Cocoapods has capabilities to do that. Would be nice to just strip
out all of the submodule parts and include the dependencies.

~~~
_frog
The script just fetches the project's git submodules which you can see here:
<https://github.com/octokit/octokit.objc/tree/master/External>

I'm not sure all of those can be set up as CocoaPod dependencies though.

------
JiPi
I have been using octokit for a while now and it is by far the best wrapper
around for Ruby. Just make sense to have it official now that Wynn Netherland
is working @ GitHub.

------
scott_karana
Anyone else have blurriness with the SVG octocats on the page itself?

In Firefox 21 on Windows 7, they're decidedly low resolution, but I open them
directly [1] they look fine. They render fine in Chrome.

1 <http://octokit.github.io/images/gundam-ruby.svg>

~~~
lukedubber
I have the same issue with Firefox 20.0.1 on Windows 7 64. Chrome it looks
great.

~~~
scott_karana
Turns out that it's a bug with Firefox's rasterization. :(

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=600207>

~~~
ianstormtaylor
One of the most annoying bugs in Firefox since the whole purpose of SVG is
that it's resolution independent. I hope more people voice their interest in
it being fixed.

------
jackbravo
Is it just me? Those drawing remind me a lot of the samurai pizza cats!

[http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Samurai-
Pizza-...](http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Samurai-Pizza-Cat-
Fan-Art-samurai-pizza-cats-170914_800_346.jpg)

~~~
scott_karana
Samurai Pizza Cats was modeled after shows like Gundam, which these Octocats
are also adapted from. :)

~~~
jentulman
Anyone else really want Octocat Gunplas to build and paint now?

------
jethroalias97
When I first read 'GitHub-maintained client libraries' I initially thought
they meant built in libraries or templated stub functions, sort of like what
they offer for .gitignore for various programming environments and languages.
I was a little disappointed when I saw it was just for the Github API,
although I expect this to still be useful.

I feel like this is something they could offer in the future though as many
IDEs automatically build your environment when a new project is initialized.
Assuming you use github as your IDE (i.e. not really using any IDE) project
initialization might make sense.

~~~
roryokane
Giter8 (<https://github.com/n8han/giter8>) sounds like what you’re looking
for. “Giter8 is a command line tool to generate files and directories from
templates published on github or any other git repository.”

------
Stratoscope
Well, that's quite a change in branding.

Your sword? Your shield? The cute little octocat is now a scowling angry
warrior robot?

I must be old and out of touch: I don't understand the appeal of this violent
imagery. I thought GitHub was about working together, helping each other out,
not slaying your foes.

I like the old octocat and octokitten better:

[http://assets.github.com/images/modules/dashboard/bootcamp/o...](http://assets.github.com/images/modules/dashboard/bootcamp/octocat_setup.png)

~~~
scott_karana
There have always been loads of Octocat variations[1] of "violent" cartoon
characters, such as Wolverine[2]. I don't think anything is intended
literally.

1 <http://octodex.github.com/>

2 <http://octodex.github.com/xtocat/>

~~~
Stratoscope
Ah, that is a neat collection. Xtocat may be a bit extreme for my taste, but
no worries.

I understand that this stuff is all in fun and shouldn't be taken literally, I
just had a rather negative gut reaction to the sword and shield and scowling.
Maybe it's useful for people to know that this kind of thing will bring up
negative reactions in some people. Or maybe not.

------
jdorfman
Who designed <http://octokit.github.io/> ? So fresh and so clean. @mdo must
have had a hand in it...

~~~
Munksgaard
The font for the introduction looks a bit off here, but otherwise I agree.

------
cuttooth
I dislike the lack of documentation for the Objc version.

Edit/addendum: The Ruby version is fine and I'm glad they've made it the
official library.

~~~
jspahrsummers
We do need some examples, but the headers are documented quite extensively,
FWIW.

------
jacobwg
A JavaScript version of this would be really nice...

------
sejje
Shouldn't the ruby guy be dressed less like a robot and more like Robin Hood?

------
monkey_slap
I'm surprised Cocoapods isn't being used with this.

~~~
jonsterling
Yeah, the GitHub folks don't use Cocoapods internally.

------
rolfvandekrol
Looks cool! But why the Japanese?

~~~
Munksgaard
For anyone wondering, the texts simply say "Ruby", "Objective-C" and "Thank
You!" at the bottom (at least according to Google Translate).

------
whichdan
Where can I buy the 1/100 model?

------
danso
Given the mascot art for this, shouldn't the library be named "Octotron" or
"Octocon"?

~~~
JiPi
The library was already existing, changing name and namespace for a mascot
would probably not make sense ;)

~~~
danso
I should've said that my comment was meant to be read in Comic Book Guy voice
:).

------
tharshan09
wow the octocats are amazing. I was to see a colour version!

------
outside1234
is there an npm module? :)

------
SEJeff
Y U NO PYTHON? :(

I am disappoint

